# Without a weekly report card, can Flex drivers be deactivated?



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I received two warning letters from Amazon this week.

I get that Prime drivers get a weekly progress report to see how close to the edge they are, but how does Amazon keep track of those who don't do Prime? How are Flex drivers supposed to know how close they are to deactivation?

*And no, these warnings aren't about customers not receiving their packages.


----------



## flexiblelou (Jul 13, 2016)

I was deactivated a couple of weeks ago. The reason was for missing too many shifts. I requested they reconsider because I only ever missed my first 2 shifts (months before the deactivation). It took several weeks to hear from Amazon but they reinstated me b


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

What can get you deactivated besides missing blocks and getting too many packages reported as not delivered?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

prosidius said:


> What can get you deactivated besides missing blocks and getting too many packages reported as not delivered?


We have had a few drivers get into fights with each other. That will do it.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

prosidius said:


> What can get you deactivated besides missing blocks and getting too many packages reported as not delivered?


2 drivers were reportedly fighting over numbers. Now they don't have to worry about numbers anymore.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> I received two warning letters from Amazon this week.
> 
> I get that Prime drivers get a weekly progress report to see how close to the edge they are, but how does Amazon keep track of those who don't do Prime? How are Flex drivers supposed to know how close they are to deactivation?
> 
> *And no, these warnings aren't about customers not receiving their packages.


I never got any kind of warning and was let go yesterday. They said I had 4 instances of not returning undeliverables back to the station. I've NEVER done this in the whole 4 months I worked there. Shitty to say the least!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

You can be deactivated for anything even looking at someone wrong, they have no obligation to keep you. Be friendly, on time, and do your job and most likely it won't happen but sometimes things out of your control happen. Our only recourse is to email and hope for the best.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

limepro said:


> You can be deactivated for anything even looking at someone wrong, they have no obligation to keep you. Be friendly, on time, and do your job and most likely it won't happen but sometimes things out of your control happen. Our only recourse is to email and hope for the best.


agreed....if ur not in the exalted group...then its the most petty and vindictive job you have ever had.....yet they want to make it seem like it is robotic(and fair) via the app....not really.....

cant wait for the day the whole thing is run out of Seattle....that is the only hope for ppl who just want to work and dont care to play politics....


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

...i'm waiting for the drones.....


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> ...i'm waiting for the drones.....


Every time I read your posts I here Will Ferrell's voice in my head. lol


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

kmatt said:


> Every time I read your posts I here Will Ferrell's voice in my head. lol


Me too.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

prosidius said:


> What can get you deactivated besides missing blocks and getting too many packages reported as not delivered?


Use two accounts to work 80 hours a week. That will do it too.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

prosidius said:


> What can get you deactivated besides missing blocks and getting too many packages reported as not delivered?


Rooting their app. That will also get you deactivated.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

prosidius said:


> What can get you deactivated besides missing blocks and getting too many packages reported as not delivered?


The only people that have been deactivated in my Prime Now market have deserved it for doing stupid shit. We haven't had any random deactivation like 4 hour logistics is experiencing.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

kmatt said:


> The only people that have been deactivated in my Prime Now market have deserved it for doing stupid shit. We haven't had any deactivation randomness like 4 hour logistics is experiencing.


Theft is still a big problem. People steal stuff. Hard to believe but people want to take
some of the most ridiculous and worthless shjt you'd ever think to walk off with.

Inside Amazon as well, Loss Prevention once told me that teriyaki beef jerky is the
most popular theft item in fulfillment centers. Not TV's, jewelry, or something worth taking.
Beef Jerky ! and especially teriyaki beef jerky ! The world is broken....


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Theft is still a big problem. People steal stuff. Hard to believe but people want to take
> some of the most ridiculous and worthless shjt you'd ever think to walk off with.
> 
> Inside Amazon as well, Loss Prevention once told me that teriyaki beef jerky is the
> ...


I can neither confirm nor deny that when I was working overnights at a supermarket, beef jerky and whipped cream MAY have been the loss of choice.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

kmatt said:


> The only people that have been deactivated in my Prime Now market have deserved it for doing stupid shit. We haven't had any random deactivation like 4 hour logistics is experiencing.


I wouldn't do logistics for nothing if they are giving out 70 deliveries for $72. That's ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

kmatt said:


> I wouldn't do logistics for nothing if they are giving out 70 deliveries for $72. That's &%[email protected]!*ing ridiculous.


Again the draw to logistics is that its easy on your vehicle. Even if you get 70 deliveries they are usually within a 15 mile radius so you save money on gas, maintenance and car depreciation. Most warehouses are between 35 and 50 packages, 70 is on the excessive side.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

A dollar for a same day delivery. Wow! Bravo Amazon!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

kmatt said:


> A dollar for a same day delivery. Wow! Bravo Amazon!


Logistics drivers dont do same day deliveries. They are usually prime 2 day deliveries, so we dont have to get the packages to the person in any particular time frame.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

kmatt said:


> I wouldn't do logistics for nothing if they are giving out 70 deliveries for $72. That's &%[email protected]!*ing ridiculous.


Okay, well what about 69 deliveries for $72 ?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Logistics drivers dont do same day deliveries. They are usually prime 2 day deliveries,
> so we dont have to get the packages to the person in any particular time frame.


Not so fast....

There is Prime Now and Prime Free.

Prime Now is the now-famous 1 and 2 hour delivery. (tips? yes)
Prime Free is order by noon and deliver by nine. (tips? not one damn penny)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201631620&tag=ubne0c-20

The trucks are in a race against time to get to the Delivery Stations and often
it's a lot of very last minute stuff. Not nearly as much fun.....

So there's one hour, two hour, same day, next day, 2-day, and whenever day....

Prime Now gets 1 and 2 hour deliveries.
Amazon.com AMZL Flex Delivery handles everything else....
Well, that is if Flex is covering it. There are other vendors in the network as well...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Not so fast....
> 
> There is Prime Now and Prime Free.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention that in my city about 50 percent of packages say "this package is late, call individial to confirm they still want it"


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Funny you mention that in my city about 50 percent of packages say "this package is late, call individial to confirm they still want it"


Ya, they (Amazon) are doing so many things on the logistics side of the company
(The REAL logistics department for North American Fulfillment Operations)
that I don't think any one (including Dave Clark) knows what all is going on at any given time
with Amazon and it's many different projects and it's everything-all-the-time approach.

The 00:00 to 21:00 time window applied to many of these packages often doesn't get reset
when the pack comes back at nite and then goes out again first thing in the morning.
So, we get these packages that are shouting, "Late...Late....Late" when whe just picked them up
15 minutes ago. How in the hell can it be late ? Well, that's how. Designed to drive you bonkers...


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Logistics drivers dont do same day deliveries. They are usually prime 2 day deliveries, so we dont have to get the packages to the person in any particular time frame.


I think we do, because I've seen the message on the summary, 'call the customer first to make sure they still want the package, because it's late.' I had a whole route of these one day. I just delivered w/o calling. Ain't no one got time for that!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Qtpa2d said:


> I think we do, because I've seen the message on the summary, 'call the customer first to make sure they still want the package, because it's late.' I had a whole route of these one day. I just delivered w/o calling. Ain't no one got time for that!


Good point, I think what I meant is us Dot Com drivers dont get 1 or 2 hour deliveries like a Prime Now driver. All my deliveries say due by 9 PM even when I get them at 8 in the morning.


----------



## Tiightclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

Can you get deactivated for not taking blocks that are offered? Or is it when you take a block but don't show up? Thanks!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tiightclipse said:


> Can you get deactivated for not taking blocks that are offered? Or is it when you take a block but don't show up? Thanks!


No, taking blocks is optional. If you take one though and no show or cancel in less than 45 min you get a negative mark.


----------



## Tiightclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

Got it .. Thanks!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Qtpa2d said:


> I think we do, because I've seen the message on the summary, 'call the customer first to make sure they still want the package, because it's late.' I had a whole route of these one day. I just delivered w/o calling. Ain't no one got time for that!


 I do logistics and get those late deliveries as well. They have the red indicator in the itinerary so you can't miss them. When I was first getting them I asked the warehouse boss what is needed to do, he said don't worry about it just deliver it. 
I also never call, just deliver and move on. Have never had a problem.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Tiightclipse said:


> Can you get deactivated for not taking blocks that are offered? Or is it when you take a block but don't show up? Thanks!


 To be clear......if you get a scheduled block you have to do one of 2 things, do the block or forfeit it. But "grabbing" blocks on a daily basis is optional. You can work one day a month if you wish. 
They don't "offer" blocks, you seek them out mostly.


----------



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> To be clear......if you get a scheduled block you have to do one of 2 things, do the block or forfeit it. But "grabbing" blocks on a daily basis is optional. You can work one day a month if you wish.
> They don't "offer" blocks, you seek them out mostly.


So if you go a month without working at least a day you get deactivated?


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

can you get deactivated for forfeiting a block 2hrs before your start time?

I've only done this once.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

raiders44 said:


> can you get deactivated for forfeiting a block 2hrs before your start time?
> 
> I've only done this once.


45 minutes is the cutoff.



uberyou said:


> So if you go a month without working at least a day you get deactivated?


They dont deactivate for inactivity.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

uberyou said:


> So if you go a month without working at least a day you get deactivated?


 No, you won't get deactivated for that. But there is a period of inactivity that will get you deactivated. If I remember correctly it was 6 months or so? It's in the help files I think?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

raiders44 said:


> can you get deactivated for forfeiting a block 2hrs before your start time?
> 
> I've only done this once.


 No.......like shangsta said, if you forfeit the block at least 45minutes ahead you safe for now. But if you forfeit blocks within that 45 minutes they count towards deactivation. How many you get, not sure?


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> 45 minutes is the cutoff.





CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No.......like shangsta said, if you forfeit the block at least 45minutes ahead you safe for now. But if you forfeit blocks within that 45 minutes they count towards deactivation. How many you get, not sure?


Good to know. Just wanted to make sure my account doesn't get marked for forfeiting before the 45min mark.


----------



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No, you won't get deactivated for that. But there is a period of inactivity that will get you deactivated. If I remember correctly it was 6 months or so? It's in the help files I think?


Thanks, my background check is still pending but I was thinking about not starting until after the first of the year


----------

